# Food Safety News - 11/14/2020



## daveomak.fs (Nov 14, 2020)

*Investigation into outbreak ends with cross-contamination in crosshairs*
By News Desk on Nov 14, 2020 12:05 am Public health officials say they have concluded their investigation of a Salmonella outbreak traced to a restaurant and food truck. As many as 230 people were infected. Lambton Public Health in the province of Ontario, Canada, is reporting that illnesses among patrons of the Barakat Restaurant in Sarnia and the Barakat food truck in Corunna... Continue Reading



*Clarity urged for post Brexit food safety policies*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 14, 2020 12:03 am Members of a parliamentary committee have called for greater clarity about food safety after the United Kingdom leaves the European Union. The House of Lords Common Frameworks Scrutiny Committee is looking at how the Food and Feed Safety and Hygiene (FFSH) framework will work alongside the UK Internal Market Bill, which is a proposal to ensure... Continue Reading



*Netherlands records more than 700 outbreaks in 2019*
By News Desk on Nov 14, 2020 12:01 am More than 700 food-related outbreaks were reported in the Netherlands in both 2018 and 2019. In 2018, 756 foodborne outbreaks with 2,805 illnesses were recorded and in this past year 735 outbreaks with 3,058 illnesses were reported. The number of outbreaks went up from 2017 but illnesses declined. The data comes from an overview by... Continue Reading


----------

